# RESOLVED: Mini Rex Chinchilla Needing Home....(free to good home)



## Yorkshire_Chinchilla (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a 3 year old Mini rex Chinchilla Buck

He has a lovely temperament and is very nosy in what you do.

I am from Leeds in the UK.....

The reason for why I am rehoming him is because I am currently pregnant and I am trying to reduce to amount of rabbits I home as he is not getting 100% attention that he needs.

Hope there is someone out there who can rehome him







thanks vicky x


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 10, 2011)

Too darn far. We wish you luck and congrats.


----------



## Yorkshire_Chinchilla (Jun 11, 2011)

Just to let you know I have found him a home


----------

